# Need some business advice/feedback



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've been MIA for a while but could use your advice about something dog related. I've been working in pet retail industry for 6 years now, being a store manager for 3 years at my last job. I left because I continuously had issues with my boss and even though I was essentially running the store for him, there wasn't any room for growth or advancement. He would often shoot down my ideas that would improve the business due to his own ignorance and stubbornness. All that aside, I loved my job and helping customers with diet related questions and concerns. Nothing made me happier than hearing someone's dog or cat get better after switching to a higher quality food. My husband and I have been seriously considering opening up something of our own, but few concerns hold me back. My biggest issue is that I'm afraid that retail alone will not be sustainable since it's very difficult to stand out from competition and compete with big box stores and internet. At the same time, depending on an area we chose, a lot of people seek out those small stores that are not only more educated, but also carry higher end and unique "boutique" type products that you wouldnt find at chain stores. Other idea we had was running either a dog boarding/daycare with a side of retail, or just daycare with retail. There will always be a need for boarding and people are more likely to buy food due to convenience factor. Again, my concern would be getting in over our heads since that would be a much larger scale operation and will require at least 3 employees right off the bat. I'm afraid that I wouldn't be able to handle that amount of responsibility since I've only managed 2 people at most at my old job. 
Other option would be to have retail with either groomer or self wash which is pretty common, but groomers can be very flighty and it's hard to retain good ones. 


Anyways, my question is, as a customer would you be interested in a daycare only/retail type of establishment. Mainly geared at working professionals who don't want to leave their dogs at home. 
Would you be frustrated if the place offered only day care with no boarding?

Do you have anything similar in your town and is it something that you frequent or would like to but something held you back? 

Like I said, retail is my specialty and I feel comfortable doing just the store, I'm just afraid that if economy goes south or another chain opens up nearby that has more resources and able to sell food at greater discount, I would be in trouble. The only way to stay afloat and make profit is to offer some type of side service with a higher markup like grooming/bathing, training, etc. 


Sorry for the lengthy post, I really appreciate your input! :thumb:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I personally wouldn't be interested in daycare/boarding as a customer OR business owner! Are you prepared to learn how to run daycare/boarding? Hiring employees? The cost involved? I'd be more apt to offer grooming but that's just me.

Good luck!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think the feedback I've gotten from other retailers about groomers is that they are very difficult to retain since they will often get up and leave without much notice. Other downside is that people tend to get very particular about their dogs cuts and even if it's slightly off, they will leave a nasty review. I'm not sure I want to do grooming, just self wash. I'm not 100% set on boarding since it is just a huge responsibility and you're there 24/7 unlike retail where you can just lock up and go. Right now my plan is to visit a friend of mine who has a boarding facility and talk to her about pros and cons of the business.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

I know several people who would LOVE a doggy daycare where we are. They are very popular in the bigger cities in Texas.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

To be honest, if I went to the trouble (and I may just be particularly fussy) of sourcing, checking and testing out a daycare for my pup, I would really want them to be the ones I board my dogs with too. It's so hard to find people you truly, truly trust with your dogs, and once I find that person, I stick to them and they get all my business. I also recommend them to everyone I can. (as I do with my dogvacay girl).
I do understand though, you are absolutely tied to the business 24/7, 365 days a year without a break. 
It's a big commitment, but one that I think could pay off greatly over time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

In our area the smaller boutique stores have a very hard time competing with the big box stores and the internet sales. They are very nice, but when I go in them, most of the time they are empty of customers. I think a boutique store would have to offer some other service to get people in. In your area, a doggie daycare situation might work really well if you also included and encouraged the tourists that come to town - maybe as a place they could leave their dogs for the day while they are out and about visiting the town so their dogs don't have to stay at the hotel or campground. Boarding puts a whole different spin on things and changes the zoning and regulations so I think you'd have to check with the town and see what's feasible. I know I always wanted a boarding kennel but the logistics of it became overwhelming - it requires a major commitment. Around here it is really profitable though.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats an excellent idea about the daycare for tourists, Chowder. So many people take, or want to take their dogs on holiday with them now. You could advertise at local motels/hotels that accept dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The place I took Rebel for training when we lived in Indy had a boutique store that sold frozen raw which was unheard of at the time (it was Bil-Jac so it wasn't great quality but still...) and they sold leather leashes that were guaranteed for life, and cow hooves, and many things you couldn't get at pet stores.

But the meat of the business was the training - and they offered doggy daycare and a groomer. They did not offer overnight boarding.


----------

